# Which months in the year is better for jobs opportunity?



## hisham (Jun 15, 2008)

I want to go to Australia (Melbourne) on Med. of Nov. , and a friend told me it is bad timming, because the jobs demand is low during the Dec., so what do you think?

my jobs are: Project Manager - Oracle Specialist.

I have one kid 4 years old, and I know the education pre schools starts from Feb.

Waiting for your advices.
Hisham Saber


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Job prospects are low anyway at the moment hisham, courtesy of the GFC and November could be considered quiet as businesses wind down for Xmas, many service companies closing up shop over the Xmas break and there have been some companies this year getting employees to take extra leave, work just four days a week etc., so yep, in November you could also find companies not much interested in starting someone and then for you, it could mean if you got work, you would also possibly be looking at a longish break just after starting.

There will also be new graduates going on to the market from November on.

With moving such a big event when a family is involved, have you considered the possibility of just coming over yourself and then when you have a job and are a bit settled into it and have a reliable income, your wife and child come.


----------



## hisham (Jun 15, 2008)

Wanderer said:


> Job prospects are low anyway at the moment hisham, courtesy of the GFC and November could be considered quiet as businesses wind down for Xmas, many service companies closing up shop over the Xmas break and there have been some companies this year getting employees to take extra leave, work just four days a week etc., so yep, in November you could also find companies not much interested in starting someone and then for you, it could mean if you got work, you would also possibly be looking at a longish break just after starting.
> 
> There will also be new graduates going on to the market from November on.
> 
> With moving such a big event when a family is involved, have you considered the possibility of just coming over yourself and then when you have a job and are a bit settled into it and have a reliable income, your wife and child come.


well,
I have money to live around 6-8 months , but I thought that I want to go on november due to many reasons:
1. to settle in new apartment, and getting familiar with the life their, and my family too.
2. I already paying high amount of money currently to live, so why don't I spend it in Australia.
3. I want to make a market survey in Australia as I have my own business in Egypt (Fingerprint time attendance machines + ID cards printing).
4. I want to live in Australia as soon as possible,.. I love it man.

but tell me the truth, does your words mean that there will no be chances during Nov.-Dec ? or it is little?

Hisham


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Well the truth is hisham that it's one of those unknown quanities.

Like the situation is so variable, eg.
. What is the Global Ecomomic Situation going to be dictating?, like the US unemployment figure is still rising, haven't seen latest on Chinese growth figures but 12 months ago it was double figures and it's single now and may have levelled a bit but hardly climbing again, Airlines are still in a bad way and Qantas, our main Carrier recently cancelled big orders.
Do a google on how many new cars are still stockpiled at wharves around the globe, etc. etc.
California, with the planets 8th largest economy is virtually bankrupt and a lot of other US states not far behind them.

. For Australia, our government currently crows about how they have kept the country out of recession with various stimulus packages - it has meant huge government borrowings and will mean deficit budgets for decades with a gigantic interest bill to be paid and yet it could still bite the nation on the bum and just more savagely as dominoes start to topple further and we could follow in California's footsteps.

I may be a bit of a pessimist but the GFC came about because of a style of living beyond ones means, fostered in the US re the housing market and I can also recall some years back where US banks were predicted to have trouble re risky financing in Latin/South America.

I just find it hard to consume that the way out of ones trouble which has been attained through overspending is to spend more, spend, spend like there's no other way to maintain our life style but that's just a bit of having your head in the sand and the government is leading the charge.
At the same time we have a government hell bent on a Carbon Trading Scheme because that is the warm and fuzzy feeling approach to saving the planet from global warming.
A load of crap I say.

Krudd [the PM born of being a bureaucrat] promises this and that and doesn't really know how it is to be achieved.
There has been legislation passed for instance on us generating 20% of power by renewable means by 2020 [just ten years away].
Fine to have new legislation but achieving it is another matter.
The pie in the sky approach of capturing CO2 emissions and storing it underground is just fantasy land thinking and fraught with danger if attempeted on a global scale - google Lake Nyos - 1800 people snuffed out from a CO2 cloud in their sleep, not too far south of Egypt.
But the cost of that and renewable energy will just add to what is already happening - great Exodus of manufacturing work to China/India and whoever else wants it.

So what is the end result?
Less employment for Australians
Less Australian companies expansion
Even greater pollution in China/India from doing production that could have happened here.
Governments at all levels spending irresponsibly rather than bite the bullet and tell people you need to scale back your style of living!
People are being brutalised and mudered/raped in Africa for rare metals used in the electronics manufacture.
Governemnts are already putting up services fees and I'd expect taxe rises will be around the corner.

All this means people will have less disposable income and will either spend less or borrow more, our cost of living rising greatly and our population ageing which will only put more stress on cost of living.

So you tell me, will there be more work in coming months and years?
When I was working where we would interview school leavers, it was a case of interviewing them towards the end of the year for employment the following year.

The only way I could see someone getting a job in the months leading up to Xmas would be if a company had a heap of work on and then some people decided to leave and most people think, well I've got Xmas coming up and a few public holidays etc. and I might as well have a good Xmas and think about a new job after Xmas.

But look, if you have the finances to come over now and enjoy a few months settling in with the family and perhaps it could be a few months more before you actually get work that's OK.
On the other hand you could have the skills set ideally to suit someones needs and walk straight into a job.

I'd be right now having a look at what's online and now you have the visa you can contact companies and agencies to say you have the visa and plan to arrive in November but would be willing to arrive earlier.

Someone may say can you start next week!, and what would your answer be?
I know what I'd do.


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

I kind of agree that late November/December would be a bad time to go to Australia and start looking for work. Even if the economy is starting to pick up most companies will be holding off until the new year to start employing people again.

Even when the economy is good, I think this is generally the case.


----------

